# Starcraft 2: Blizzard nennt Piraterie als Grund für fehlende Multiplayer-LAN-Unterstützung



## roobers (25. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Starcraft 2: Blizzard nennt Piraterie als Grund für fehlende Multiplayer-LAN-Unterstützung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Starcraft 2: Blizzard nennt Piraterie als Grund für fehlende Multiplayer-LAN-Unterstützung


----------



## Propagandhi (25. Juni 2012)

vor zwei Jahren is nen Sack Reis in China umgefallen...

Wen interessiert denn das jetzt noch?


----------



## Vordack (25. Juni 2012)

Propagandhi schrieb:


> vor zwei Jahren is nen Sack Reis in China umgefallen...
> 
> Wen interessiert denn das jetzt noch?



Ouch! 

Ich würde mal sagen jeden der Starcraft 2 spielt und sich auf das Addon freut...


----------



## Heavyflame (25. Juni 2012)

Starcraft 2 war eine Enttäuschung genau wie Diablo 3 und MMO langweilen mich, Blizzard kann mich also erstmal gestohlen bleiben. Ihre guten Zeiten sind vorbei!


----------



## animus128 (25. Juni 2012)

Heavyflame schrieb:


> Starcraft 2 war eine Enttäuschung genau wie Diablo 3 und MMO langweilen mich, Blizzard kann mich also erstmal gestohlen bleiben. Ihre guten Zeiten sind vorbei!


 
Warum war Sc2 denn bitte eine Enttäuschung? Der Multiplayer Part is IMO unglaublich gut und das selbe meinen auch die vielen anderen aktiven Spieler und Zuschauer bei den massigen esports Events!


----------



## Vordack (25. Juni 2012)

animus128 schrieb:


> Warum war Sc2 denn bitte eine Enttäuschung?



Aus dem selben Grund wieso jeder zweite Dahergelaufene meint daß EA der schlechteste Konzern auf der Welt ist, dicht gefolgt von Blizzard, daß WOW nur kacke ist und COD/BF für die Sau ist...


----------



## wurzn (25. Juni 2012)

ich mag die firma gar nicht mehr. bei D3 bauen die doch nur noch bockmist. und gibts da nicht schon nen keks? also was soll der scheiss? die lügen doch wie gedruckt in einer tour.


----------



## Enisra (25. Juni 2012)

wurzn schrieb:


> ich mag die firma gar nicht mehr. bei D3 bauen die doch nur noch bockmist. und gibts da nicht schon nen keks? also was soll der scheiss? die lügen doch wie gedruckt in einer tour.


 
ah, Prima das Vordacks These noch mal mit einem anschaulichen Fallbeispiel belegst
Anders ausgedrückt:
Weil einige Leute gerne Dünnpfiff-Kommentare posten und denken die wären im Recht
Mal ehrlich, aber von den ganzen Kommentaren zu Diablo kann man mindestens 80% in die Tonne kloppen und dieses Weiße Rauschen verhindert auch inzwischen die Möglichkeit einer Diskussion


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2012)

Hmm, interessant ist folgender Abschnitt:

_Doch nun meldete sich Chris Sigaty, Production Director von Starcraft 2, im Interview mit der Internetplattform Gamespot zu Wort und nannte den Grund für die fehlende Funktion: Piraterie. Vor allem die vielen Raubkopien von Warcraft 3 seien für Blizzard der Anlass gewesen, dass Starcraft 2 über keine eigene Multiplayer-LAN-Unterstützung für lokale Spiele verfügt, so Sigaty._

Interessant desshalb, weil nämlich WC1, WC2, SC1 & Diablo I eine sogenannte Spawn-Installation erlaubten, bei WC3 übrigens nicht mehr. Zufall, dass dann genau bei diesem Spiel die Raubkopien anstiegen? 

Nicht wenige, auch mein Freundeskreis, haben private LAN Parties zu 8-10 Leuten gemacht und waren über jedes Spiel glücklich, was man im LAN spielen konnte, damals so gut wie jedes, und was eine Spawn Installation erlaubte. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist man hier den komplett falschen Weg gegangen ... vorallem der zweite Teil, isoliertes Spiel, ist doch bitte meine Sache. Mal schauen, wann jemand die gleiche Argumentation bei Adventurespielen bringt.


----------



## Propagandhi (25. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ouch!
> 
> Ich würde mal sagen jeden der Starcraft 2 spielt und sich auf das Addon freut...


 
ich spiel SC2, sogar ziemlich viel. Mit dieser Entscheidung hab ich mich aber schon bei der Ankündigung selbiger abgefunden und auch seitdem nichtmehr hinterfragt...


----------



## Angeldust (25. Juni 2012)

Hm gerade SC 1 und WC3 gab es bei mit im Freundeskreis in einem tollen Verhältnis von 5:1... 5 Kopien zu einem Original...

Ich hatte auch schon lange beide Spiele durch bevor ich die Originale dann doch gekauft habe... aus Anstand.

100% nachvollziehbar... LAN: Ey wollen mer das spielen? Nee hab ich net... ah dann brenn ichs dir... 

NFS hatte das Problem zum Beispiel auch, genauso wie C&C


----------



## Lokinchen (25. Juni 2012)

ja klar. genau darum ist es nicht drin! die lügen zur zeit wie ea. was soll das?


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2012)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Hm gerade SC 1 und WC3 gab es bei mit im Freundeskreis in einem tollen Verhältnis von 5:1... 5 Kopien zu einem Original...


Gerade was SC1 betrifft ... siehe oben. Da seid ihr alle in eurem Freundeskreis nicht wirklich 'clever' gewesen, hm? 



> NFS hatte das Problem zum Beispiel auch, genauso wie C&C


C&C hatte auch eine Art 'Spawn'-Installation ... nur so zur Info.


----------



## Enisra (25. Juni 2012)

Lokinchen schrieb:


> ja klar. genau darum ist es nicht drin! die lügen zur zeit wie ea. was soll das?


 
ok, ein Fallbeispiel reicht ...
Alternativ, da du, wie so die vielen anderen, es besser weißt, nenn doch mal den Wahren Grund, immerhin weißt du ja das es eine Lüge ist, also kennst du die Wahrheit


----------



## Vordack (25. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm, interessant ist folgender Abschnitt:
> 
> _Doch nun meldete sich Chris Sigaty, Production Director von Starcraft 2, im Interview mit der Internetplattform Gamespot zu Wort und nannte den Grund für die fehlende Funktion: Piraterie. Vor allem die vielen Raubkopien von Warcraft 3 seien für Blizzard der Anlass gewesen, dass Starcraft 2 über keine eigene Multiplayer-LAN-Unterstützung für lokale Spiele verfügt, so Sigaty._
> 
> ...



Spawn Spiele waren doch diese Spiele die eine Zweitinstallation ohne Datenträger für LAN Sessions erlauben oder? 

Wenn Bizzard, rein theortisch jetzt 5.000.000 Exemplare an den man bringt oder nur 3.000.000 (2 Millionen spielen nur MP) ist doch ein kleiner Unterschied bei den gestiegenen Entwicklungskosten...

Ich persönlich denke daß Onlinezwang der einzige Weg ist einen wirksamen Kopierschutz auf die Beine zu stellen. Die Vergangenheit beweist es.

Desweiteren denke ich daß es nur möglich ist einen wirksamen (den wirksamsten den ich kenne) Cheaterschutz zu implementieren wenn es keinen offline Modus gibt. Dann hätten die bösen Jungs den ganzen Code zum durchforsten. Die Vergangenheit beweist es.

So gesehen akzeptiere ich die Entscheidung von Blizzard da ich sie verstehe und nachvollziehen kann. 

Da mir Blizzard eine perfekte Zusammenschmelzung von SP ud MP erlaubt (ich spiele mit 5 Chars viel im SP und im MP, im MP immer mit den selben Leuten (nicht regelmäßig) aber eben jeweils mit dem Char der zu dem Zeitpunkt im richtigen Levelbereich ist), ändert ich meine akzeptanz in Freude 

Wie war den das closed Battlenet früher bei D2? Gab es da auch Cheater? Leider denke ich daß die Hacker heute mehr Möglichkeiten haben als vor 10 Jahren... ansonsten wäre das mMn eine Alternative... der Nachteil den ich sehe sind eher die selten vorkommenen Lags selbst wenn man alleine spielt. Wenn das in hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad passiert und man gerade vor gelb/grün steht kanns teuer werden  Aber Geld ist ja wohl das kleinste Problem in D3


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Spawn Spiele waren doch diese Spiele die eine Zweitinstallation ohne Datenträger für LAN Sessions erlauben oder?


Je nach Variante, entweder was du geschrieben hast, oder bei SC1 z.B. das jemand zweites mit deinem Key spielen konnte.



> Wenn Bizzard, rein theortisch jetzt 5.000.000 Exemplare an den man bringt oder nur 3.000.000 (2 Millionen spielen nur MP) ist doch ein kleiner Unterschied bei den gestiegenen Entwicklungskosten...


Bei Diablo 3 magst du jetzt recht haben, aber nehmen wir WC3, was als Grund genannt wurde, warum auf einen LAN Modus verzichtet wurde. Das konntest du, inkl. AddOn, ohne Probleme kopieren und im LAN spielen. 

D.h. es gab überhaupt keinen Anreiz, dass man sich das Spiel kauft.

Ich kann nur von uns bzw. Freundeskreis sprechen, wir haben uns wirklich vor der LAN Gedanken gemacht, richtig schön mit Exceltabelle, quasi Liquid Democracy  , und haben abgestimmt, was wir spielen werden und haben dann Spielbestände aufgenommen. Spiele, die eine Spawn Installation hatten, wurden zur Teilnehmerzahl quer gerechnet und anschließend wurde halt SC1 1x oder 2x gekauft, Kosten wurden auf alle umgelegt und gut ist.



> Ich persönlich denke daß Onlinezwang der einzige Weg ist einen wirksamen Kopierschutz auf die Beine zu stellen. Die Vergangenheit beweist es.


Ich denke auch, dass es der wirksamste Kopierschutz ist, Diablo 3 zeigt es ja doch recht deutlich. *Aber* es ist nicht die beste Methode für Kunden, ganz im Gegenteil. *Ich* möchte nicht abhängig von der Infrastruktur des Entwicklers sein, ob ich Abends spielen kann oder nicht.

Diablo 3 ist *bislang* eine Ausnahme, kommt demnächst jedes Spiel mit so einem Kopierschutz, muss ich mein Kaufverhalten überdenken und im Extremfall mit meinem Hobby komplett aufhören bzw. nur noch Spiele bei gog.com und ähnliche Anbieter kaufen.



> Desweiteren denke ich daß es nur möglich ist einen wirksamen (den wirksamsten den ich kenne) Cheaterschutz zu implementieren wenn es keinen offline Modus gibt. Dann hätten die bösen Jungs den ganzen Code zum durchforsten. Die Vergangenheit beweist es.


Die Gegenwart auch ... ich sag nur AH Dupes bei Diablo 3 etc.pp.. Der oft propagierte Grund, warum man so ein 'always on' Schutz implementiert hat, war ein totaler Griff ins Klo.



> So gesehen akzeptiere ich die Entscheidung von Blizzard da ich sie verstehe und nachvollziehen kann.


Ich akzeptiere sie auch, mir bleibt ja nichts anderes übrig. Nur muss ich das bzw. die Entwicklung der Spielebranche nicht gut finden.


----------



## simba572 (25. Juni 2012)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Hm gerade SC 1 und WC3 gab es bei mit im Freundeskreis in einem tollen Verhältnis von 5:1... 5 Kopien zu einem Original...
> 
> Ich hatte auch schon lange beide Spiele durch bevor ich die Originale dann doch gekauft habe... aus Anstand.
> 
> ...


 
THIS. so war es wohl überall. 
und die gleichen beschweren sich heute über online/account- zwang.


----------



## wurzn (25. Juni 2012)

sry, aber wer sagt denn, das onlinezwang überhaupt wirksam ist? evt müssen "piraten" sich halt 2-3 wochen gedulden, im schlimmsten fall. und vor cheats schützt es auch nicht. im gegenteil, hackern macht so ein D3 onlinezwang mal richtig freude.


----------



## wurzn (25. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ah, Prima das Vordacks These noch mal mit einem anschaulichen Fallbeispiel belegst
> Anders ausgedrückt:
> Weil einige Leute gerne Dünnpfiff-Kommentare posten und denken die wären im Recht
> Mal ehrlich, aber von den ganzen Kommentaren zu Diablo kann man mindestens 80% in die Tonne kloppen und dieses Weiße Rauschen verhindert auch inzwischen die Möglichkeit einer Diskussion


 
das 80% der leute anders denken als du, gibt dir nicht zu denken? vermutlich darf man nix schlechtes über einen konzern sagen, dem man bereits hunderte euros zugeworfen hat. wäre ja blöd....


----------



## CANN0NF0DDER (25. Juni 2012)

wurzn schrieb:


> sry, aber wer sagt denn, das onlinezwang überhaupt wirksam ist? evt müssen "piraten" sich halt 2-3 wochen gedulden, im schlimmsten fall. und vor cheats schützt es auch nicht. im gegenteil, hackern macht so ein D3 onlinezwang mal richtig freude.


 
die ersten lauffähigen serveremulatoren sind verfügbar und nein, ich mein nicht auf beta stand


----------



## Vordack (25. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bei Diablo 3 magst du jetzt recht haben, aber nehmen wir WC3, was als Grund genannt wurde, warum auf einen LAN Modus verzichtet wurde. Das konntest du, inkl. AddOn, ohne Probleme kopieren und im LAN spielen.



WC3? SC2 oder? Damit ist der Rest doch hinfällig oder?



> D.h. es gab überhaupt keinen Anreiz, dass man sich das Spiel kauft.



Das meine ich ja. Wenn jeder zweite nur im MP zockt und es dieses Spawn Konzept gibt dürfen die MP-Only Zocker kostenlos spielen. Nicht gerade fair für die die beides Spielen.




> Ich denke auch, dass es der wirksamste Kopierschutz ist, Diablo 3 zeigt es ja doch recht deutlich. *Aber* es ist nicht die beste Methode für Kunden, ganz im Gegenteil. *Ich* möchte nicht abhängig von der Infrastruktur des Entwicklers sein, ob ich Abends spielen kann oder nicht.



Ich sehe das eben anders. Für MICH ist es der beste Weg da ich der Infrastruktur vertraue und so nicht von Cheatern genervt werde und SP/MP kombinieren kann. So etwas habe ich mir schon lange gewünscht.



> Die Gegenwart auch ... ich sag nur AH Dupes bei Diablo 3 etc.pp.. Der oft propagierte Grund, warum man so ein 'always on' Schutz implementiert hat, war ein totaler Griff ins Klo.



Ach komm, das ist doch nicht Dein ernst oder? Wie neu ist das Echtgeld AH? Es war doch klar daß dort nicht alles 100% auf Anhieb funzt und der Exploit ist mMn behoben worden. Du sprichst von der Zukunft und ich meine daß in der Zukunft das AH sicher sein wird nachdem die Anfangsfehler behoben sind. Amazon und Ebay schaffen es ja auch 



> Ich akzeptiere sie auch, mir bleibt ja nichts anderes übrig. Nur muss ich das bzw. die Entwicklung der Spielebranche nicht gut finden.


 
Klaro  Allerdings befindet sich doch der ganze Spielemarkt gerade in einem Umschwenk auf das f2p Model. Es wird viel ausprobiert und die Akzeptanz des Kunden geprüft. Ich auch kein f2p Freund, im Gegenteil. Bei D3 habe ich aber nie das Gefühl in so einem zu sein, mit oder ohne Echtgeld AH  Ja es ist kein f2p Titel, aber wenn das Zukunftsmodell der f2p Spiele nicht auf Itemshops sonderm auf Echtgeld AHs basiert, dann begrüsse ich das.


----------



## Vordack (25. Juni 2012)

wurzn schrieb:


> sry, aber wer sagt denn, das onlinezwang überhaupt wirksam ist? evt müssen "piraten" sich halt 2-3 wochen gedulden, im schlimmsten fall. und vor cheats schützt es auch nicht. im gegenteil, hackern macht so ein D3 onlinezwang mal richtig freude.


 
Was redest Du da? D3 ist doch schon über nen Monat draussen.

Eine Frage für Dich zum darüber nachzudenken? Wann machen Spieleentwickler den Hauptumsatz? In den ersten 4 Wochen oder in den Monaten 2-12? I


----------



## Meckermann (25. Juni 2012)

Und als Grund für meine Piraterie nenne ich die Angst vor fehlender Multiplayer-LAN-Unterstützung.


----------



## Vordack (25. Juni 2012)

Meckermann schrieb:


> Und als Grund für meine Piraterie nenne ich die Angst vor fehlender Multiplayer-LAN-Unterstützung.



So etwas nennt man sich ins eigene Fleisch schneiden, you know?

Denn da Du Dir nur "piratisierte Software" ohne LAN unterstützung holst kannst Du es ja im MP nicht zocken


----------



## Meckermann (25. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> So etwas nennt man sich ins eigene Fleisch schneiden, you know?
> 
> Denn da Du Dir nur "piratisierte Software" ohne LAN unterstützung holst kannst Du es ja im MP nicht zocken


 
Muss es aber auch nicht bezahlen, da ist das dann nicht so schlimm. Für 40 Euro erwarte ich einfach mehr.


----------



## Enisra (25. Juni 2012)

wurzn schrieb:


> das 80% der leute anders denken als du, gibt dir nicht zu denken? vermutlich darf man nix schlechtes über einen konzern sagen, dem man bereits hunderte euros zugeworfen hat. wäre ja blöd....


 
hmmm, ob wir das was zu denken gibt? Vielleicht das die die am Meisten Lärm machen können nicht auch Automatisch Recht habe? Siehe die Deutsche Geschichte 
Außerdem, wenn die Kommentare des Weißen Rauschens sich auf "Blizzard ist Scheiße" komprimieren lassen, dann sollte man diese wirklich besser ignorieren


----------



## fcq (25. Juni 2012)

Ob ich den Online-Zwang gut finde, kann ich nicht zu 100% beurteilen. Aber er stört mich zumindest nicht. Nicht im geringstens. Das die Server von Blizzard ab und an mal nicht laufen, ist halt blöd. Da ärgert man sich dann mal für einen Abend oder zwei, aber davon geht die Welt nicht unter. Gibt ja noch andere Spiele und Dinge im Leben, mit denen man sich die Zeit vertreiben kann. Mit der eigenen Inet-Anbindung ist's genau so. Inet Flatrates kosten heutzutage quasi nichts und wirklich anspruchsvoll (hinsichtlich Bandbreite) sind die Spiele auch nicht.

Für mich war ein Offline-LAN-Modus früher der einzig triftige Grund, eine LAN zu schmeißen. Heute kann man das wunderbar über's Inet machen und ich vermisse LANs nicht wirklich. Letztendlich wars doch immer eine ungewohnte Spieleumgebung, auch wenn man mit den Kumpels immer sehr viel Spaß hatte. Aber da man selbst auch älter wird, tauscht man den LAN-Abend halt mal mit nem Kneipenabend und geht mit seinen Kumpels weg


----------



## Vordack (25. Juni 2012)

wurzn schrieb:


> das 80% der leute anders denken als du, gibt dir nicht zu denken? vermutlich darf man nix schlechtes über einen konzern sagen, dem man bereits hunderte euros zugeworfen hat. wäre ja blöd....


 
Hmm, da der Norm, also der Großteil der Leute dem Norm, also dem Durchschnitt entsprechen finde ich es nicht verwunderlich daß manche anders denken als der Norm, also dem Durchschnitt.


----------



## baummonster (25. Juni 2012)

Ach so ein Blödsinn, jeder ernsthaft Interessierte kauft es sich doch so oder so. Die Leute die es sich nur für eine LAN sonstwo ausm Netz saugen würden hätten dafür eh nie die 40-50 Flocken auf den Tisch gelegt.

Und das mit den Turnier Anforderungen gut erfüllen ist ja auch nur absoluter Hohn. Gut es knickt jetzt nicht bei jedem großen Turnier ein, aber jeder Fall wo man wegen dem bnet in einem Turnier etwas wiederholen musste o.ä. ist eigentlich einer zu viel. Laggende Caster sind da ja noch das kleinste Problem, man denke zB an das GSTL Finale in Las Vegas, das wäre ohne bnet Probleme wohl deutlich anders ausgegangen. Und bei der Geschichte geht es ja auch um nicht wenig Preisgeld...


----------



## Schalkmund (25. Juni 2012)

Das mit den Raubkopien halte ich eher für vorgeschoben, der Trend geht doch eh zu Account-Bindung, Online-Pflicht u. Datensammelwut. Den Spielern den schwarzen Peter zu zuschieben ist doch ganz clever, so nach dem Motto: "Nicht wir sind die Bösen, sondern ihr, selbst schuld!"


----------



## Drendur (25. Juni 2012)

das dumme ist nur: JEDER der das spiel sich illigal saugt hat sc2 MIT lan modus und nur die ehrlich käufer nicht


----------



## Lightbringer667 (25. Juni 2012)

wurzn schrieb:


> das 80% der leute anders denken als du, gibt dir nicht zu denken? vermutlich darf man nix schlechtes über einen konzern sagen, dem man bereits hunderte euros zugeworfen hat. wäre ja blöd....


Lies den Beitrag von Ensira noch mal richtig: gemeint sind 80% der Leute die das (hier) im Forum kommentieren. Das sind nicht 80% der Käufer oder Spieler. 
Die Redaktion von PCGames hat das durch Umfragen (zuletzt zu D3) schon mehrfach belegt, dass die Stimmung im Forum, die vorherrschende Meinung im Forum überhaupt nicht das wiederspiegelt, was ein Großteil der Spieler von dem jeweiligen Spiel denkt 
Und des weiteren war auch gemeint, dass viele Kommentare einfach nur furchtbar stillos sind. Da wird ohne Begründung irgendwas hingerotzt und als die letzte Wahrheit gehalten. Wenn man wiederspricht kommt genau so wie bei dir jetzt auch: nen dummer Kommentar mit weiteren hingerotzten Schwachsinnigkeiten 
Das führt nunmal zu dem "Weißen Rauschen" das jede vernünftige Unterhaltung im Ansatz erstickt.


----------



## CyrionXS (25. Juni 2012)

> das dumme ist nur: JEDER der das spiel sich illigal saugt hat sc2 MIT lan modus und nur die ehrlich käufer nicht



Bisher komm ich ganz gut klar ohne Lanmodus. Warum sollte ich erst eine VPN mit all denen in meiner Friendslist aufbauen wollen, um zu spielen?

Diejenigen, die SC2 wirklich auf einer LAN spielen, sind die absolute Minderheit.
Und wer nur zu Dritt im Lan zocken möchte, für den Reicht auch die häusliche Internetleitung mit 16ms Latenz. (Die paar Hundert Haushalte mit DSL Light haben zwar leider das Nachsehen, nur weshalb wird dann stattdessen nicht der fehlende Netzausbau angeprangert? Schnelles Internet hat wohl doch mehr Vorteile als der Lanmodus eines einzigen Spieles.)



> Account-Bindung, Online-Pflicht u. Datensammelwut.


Online Pflicht, genau, damit verdient man heute Geld ..(wut?)
Hätte SC2 einen Lanmodus, würde dies dann LAN-Pflicht heissen, weil man dann nur mit einer Netzwerkkarte LAN-Spiele erstellen könnte?
Analog dazu, wie wolltest du Matchmaking Spiele (95% der investierten Spielzeit) ohne Internetanbindung spielen?
Wer behauptet er würde nur Langames spielen wollen, besitzt schlichtweg kein SC2 oder ist das Tunneling raubmordkopierter Spiele via Hamachi o.ä. gewohnt.

Zudem, was sammelt Blizzard denn? Uh, sie haben in Erfahrung gebracht dass ich Starcraft 2 spiele. Dürfen sie gerne wissen.

Deaktiviert jetzt sofort euren Facebook Account ihr Hypokraten. (Ich habe übrigens keinen)
Dann können wir über "Datensammelwut" reden 

PS: Lest euch mal Lightbringer667's Text durch und reflektiert ein wenig, ob ihr nicht zu der angesprochenen Gruppe der Worthülsenindustrie gehören könntet.


----------



## Schalkmund (25. Juni 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Deaktiviert jetzt sofort euren Facebook Account ihr Hypokraten. (Ich habe übrigens keinen)
> Dann können wir über "Datensammelwut" reden


 Haben keinen FB-Acc und auch diverse Online-Services die Accounts voraussetzen ala Blizzard, EA etc bekommen von mir nur gefakte Daten.

Gibt es das Wort "Hypokraten" (im Sinne von Heuchler) überhaupt in der deutschen Sprache?


----------



## baummonster (25. Juni 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die SC2 wirklich auf einer LAN spielen, sind die absolute Minderheit.


Naja, ich denke mal jedes Turnier wäre froh wenn man, und wenn auch nur als backup, einen LAN Modus hätte.




> Hätte SC2 einen Lanmodus, würde dies dann LAN-Pflicht heissen, weil man dann nur mit einer Netzwerkkarte LAN-Spiele erstellen könnte?
> (...)
> Analog dazu, wie wolltest du Matchmaking Spiele (95% der investierten Spielzeit) ohne Internetanbindung spielen?
> Wer behauptet er würde nur Langames spielen wollen, besitzt schlichtweg kein SC2 oder ist das Tunneling raubmordkopierter Spiele via Hamachi o.ä. gewohnt.


Lolwut, du bringst da etwas durcheinander. Niemand regt sich auf dass man zum online spielen eine Internetverbindung braucht

Es geht darum dass Blizzard's Argument, ein LAN Modus würde dazu führen dass SC2 sich weniger verkaufen würde, einfach Quatsch ist. Ja, mit LAN wäre es vielleicht öfter raubkopiert worden damit ein paar Leute unter sich am Wochenende es im Netzwerk zocken können. Aber man darf da halt nicht gleich wieder mit dieser Milchmädchenrechnung ankommen dass jeder, der es illegal kopiert hat, es auch gekauft hätte. Solche Leute die es nur 2-3x auf irgendwelchen LANs zocken wollen, die würden es sich zu 99% eh nicht kaufen


----------



## Meckermann (25. Juni 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> (Die paar Hundert Haushalte mit DSL Light haben zwar leider das Nachsehen, nur weshalb wird dann stattdessen nicht der fehlende Netzausbau angeprangert? Schnelles Internet hat wohl doch mehr Vorteile als der Lanmodus eines einzigen Spieles.)



Der Netzausbau wird ja auch angeprangert, allerdings ist es überhaupt kein Problem Online-Spiele mit DSL-Light zu zocken (nur das Patchen erfordert etwas Geduld). Die Bandbreite ist hier nicht das (Haupt-)Problem.



CyrionXS schrieb:


> Online Pflicht, genau, damit verdient man heute Geld ..(wut?)
> Hätte SC2 einen Lanmodus, würde dies dann LAN-Pflicht heissen, weil man dann nur mit einer Netzwerkkarte LAN-Spiele erstellen könnte?
> Analog dazu, wie wolltest du Matchmaking Spiele (95% der investierten Spielzeit) ohne Internetanbindung spielen?
> Wer behauptet er würde nur Langames spielen wollen, besitzt schlichtweg kein SC2 oder ist das Tunneling raubmordkopierter Spiele via Hamachi o.ä. gewohnt.



LAN-Modus und Battlenet schließt einander ja nicht aus. Niemand möchte den Online-Multiplayer-Part abschaffen.


----------



## Aithir (25. Juni 2012)

Blizzard bestraft also lieber den ehrlichen Kunden motiviert von Paranoia und Misstrauen, als die Piraten zu jagen oder der Piraterie cool den Stinkefinger zu zeigen.
Blizzard scheint wohl auch verstanden zu haben, daß es darum geht Spiele zu verkaufen und nicht Piraterie zu verhindern.

Um den Raubkopierern eines auszuwischen hätte Blizzard lieber wieder ein anständiges Handbuch ala Diablo 2 und Warcraft 2 machen reinpacken sollen und kein mikriges Heftchen.


----------



## Aithir (25. Juni 2012)

Irgendwie scheinen etliche Muliplayersüchtlinge zu vergessen, daß es immer noch viele Spieler gibt, denen der Multiplayer völlig egal ist, nur weil jeder Multiplayersüchtling seiner Sucht fröhnen möchte, heißt das nicht, daß der totale, obertotale, megatotale, 1000 prozentige Schutz vor Cheatern nicht wenigen Spielen völlig egal ist.


----------



## Sodien (25. Juni 2012)

Piraterie, dass ich nicht lache. Die wollen nur nicht, dass man möglicherweise das Spiel gebraucht verkaufen kann. Da würde ihnen viel mehr Kohle flöten gehen. Sieht man ja an Diablo 3 ganz gut wohin das führt. Diejenigen diendas Spiel wirklich raubkopieren wollen schaffen das eh wieder. Genau so wie es für Diablo auch schon einen Offline Crack gibt. Nur diejenigen, die es ehrlich kaufen sind wie immer die Dummen. Ich finde gerade so ein Spiel würde im LAN echt Spass machen.


----------



## sickgaming (25. Juni 2012)

was soll die bescheuerte news hier. der grund war vor dem SC2 release schon klar...


----------



## ING (25. Juni 2012)

stellt euch mal vor die würden beim snickers absofort die erdnüsse weglassen damit er nicht mehr so gut schmeckt und deswegen so oft geklaut wird, ist die gleiche logik^^


----------



## TobiWanKenobi0264 (25. Juni 2012)

Ich finde das die Entwickler einfach nur den " Online Zwang " erzeugen um bessere Kontrolle über ihre Spiele zu bekommen.. sie können mehr Daten sammeln und sie beugen ein wenig Raubkopien vor. Da sieht man trozdem wieder das sich die Entwickler einen scheiß um Core Gamer kümern, denn eine gute LAN mit allen Freunden und einem geilen Mutliplayer-Game ist unersetzbar..


----------



## TobiWanKenobi0264 (25. Juni 2012)

Typische Klischees ! Abwarten


----------



## CyrionXS (26. Juni 2012)

ING schrieb:


> stellt euch mal vor die würden beim snickers absofort die erdnüsse weglassen damit er nicht mehr so gut schmeckt und deswegen so oft geklaut wird, ist die gleiche logik^^


 
Gerade weil viele sowas für "Logik" halten, sind sie nicht in der Lage korrekt zu differenzieren.

Was du hier aufgeführt hast ist ein Strohmann-Argument


Spoiler




Die These des Gegners verzerrt, übertrieben oder falsch darstellen,  dann die entstellte These widerlegen und behaupten, dass nun die  ursprüngliche These widerlegt sei.
Jemanden beschreiben, der die gegnerische These mit wackeligen Argumenten  verteidigt, diese Argumente widerlegen und dann behaupten, dass dadurch  jeder Vertreter dieser These und somit auch die These selbst widerlegt  sei.
Eine fiktive Person mit fragwürdigen Anschauungen oder Handlungen  beschreiben und behaupten, dass diese fiktive Person die Gruppe  vertrete, die der Sprecher kritisieren will.
Zu einer These analoge Beispiele erfinden (die vordergründig der  These analog erscheinen, bei denen sich aber bei genauerem Hinschauen  zeigt, dass die Analogie  gar nicht passt), diese Analogien widerlegen und damit die These als  widerlegt behaupten. So kann man sich Analogien zurechtlegen, die  wesentlich einfacher zu widerlegen sind als die eigentlich zu  widerlegende These.
 Strohmann-Argumente können als rhetorische Technik erfolgreich sein  (d. h. Leute überreden), sie führen den Zuhörer jedoch zu logischen Fehlschlüssen,  da die tatsächliche Argumentation des Gegners nicht widerlegt ist.  Strohmann-Argumente sind aber auch oft die Folge von Beurteilungsfehlern  des Redners, der seinem Gegner irrtümlich die angegriffenen Positionen  unterstellt, weil er ihn missversteht oder von Vorurteilen geleitet  wird.



Dann noch die besondere Gattung die eine These samt eigener Antithese aufstellen.



> Es geht darum dass Blizzard's Argument, ein LAN Modus würde dazu führen  dass SC2 sich weniger verkaufen würde,  einfach Quatsch ist.  Ja, mit LAN  wäre es vielleicht öfter raubkopiert worden  damit ein paar Leute unter  sich am Wochenende es im Netzwerk zocken können.


Bisher konnte ich übrigens noch keine Antwort lesen die sich wirklich mit meiner Argumentation sachlich auseinandergesetzt oder diese gar richtig aufgefasst hat.

Beispiel: Wenn ich Online "Pflicht" mit einer fiktiven LAN "Pflicht" vergleiche, dann weil der Spieler heute erstmal alles als einschränkung empfindet. Das ist erstmal nur ein Vergleich. (ein Lan-Spiel setzt einen Lan-Controller zur Pflicht voraus, damit existiert eine Vorraussetzung, welche wiederum eine Einschränkung darstellt.).
Es wird immer der mögliche Nachteil als einzige Seite herausgestellt. 

z.B: Ein besserer Cheatschutz für alle, auf Kosten einer Lan-Modi für wenige, wird hingegen nicht abgewogen. Hier liest man nur polemisches Gebrabbel im Sinne von: _" Alles lüge, versteh ich nicht, kann also nich stimmen, hab aber eigentlich sowieso keine Lust mich damit auseinander zusetzen (evtl weil ich das Spiel gar nicht besitze, nie von Blizzard gekauft habe und jetzt erst Recht nicht kaufen werde)" _
Was hat das mit der Diskussion zu tun?

Der Versuch der "sachlichen Antwort" sieht dann so aus:
_"LAN-Modus und Battlenet schließt einander ja nicht aus. Niemand möchte den Online-Multiplayer-Part abschaffen."_
(Man erinnere sich, es wurde nur Lan mit Internet verglichen, nie jedoch das Abschaffen des Online-Multiplayer-Parts gefordert oder unterstellt oder die Forderung unterstellt.)

These nicht verstanden. Antithese kontextirrelevant. Trotzdem einen Schluss gezogen.
20 Andere fühlen sich bestätigt.

Zum Glück spiegelt die Forumsmeinung jedoch nicht die allgemeine wieder.
Im Forum kommen lediglich die Sauertöpfe zu einem (nur scheinbar selben) Punkt, in dem sie sich ( auf den ersten Blick) einig sind und sich damit in einer (anscheinend) allgemeingültigen Auffassung bestätigt sehen.

Logik ist nicht angeboren. Aber das macht nichts. Es wird sowieso immer aus dem Gefühl entschieden.


----------



## ING (26. Juni 2012)

dann erklär mir bitte warum die analogie nicht passt! außerdem habe ich nie versucht eine these / argumentation zu widerlegen, deshalb kommst du mit deiner strohman polemik nicht weit 

es ist doch so das blizzard etwas aus dem produkt genommen hat was den leuten gefällt damit es weniger attraktiv ist und nicht so oft gestohlen wird, ansonsten kläre mich bitte auf was ich daran falsch verstanden habe anstatt mit solch einer pseudo argumentation zu versuchen meine aussage als falsch hinzustellen ohne auch nur einen hauch von begründung dafür zu liefern. danke


----------



## Exar-K (26. Juni 2012)

ING schrieb:


> stellt euch mal vor die würden beim snickers absofort die erdnüsse weglassen


 Haben sie schon, nennt sich Mars.


----------



## ING (26. Juni 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Haben sie schon, nennt sich Mars.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stimmt^^ das ist jetzt natürlich der dolchstoß für meine aussage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*@CyrionXS*: du liest nicht gerade zufällig das folgende buch, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (26. Juni 2012)

ING schrieb:


> dann erklär mir bitte warum die analogie nicht passt! außerdem habe ich nie versucht eine these / argumentation zu widerlegen, deshalb kommst du mit deiner strohman polemik nicht weit
> 
> es ist doch so das blizzard etwas aus dem produkt genommen hat was den leuten gefällt damit es weniger attraktiv ist und nicht so oft gestohlen wird, ansonsten kläre mich bitte auf was ich daran falsch verstanden habe anstatt mit solch einer pseudo argumentation zu versuchen meine aussage als falsch hinzustellen ohne auch nur einen hauch von begründung dafür zu liefern. danke


 
Das ist das Problem mit dem Klugscheißen, man sollte es können, ansonten triftet man wie hier in gaanz schlechte Polemik ab
Denn wenn man schon versucht "Nüsse" mit "LAN-Modus" in Verbindung zu setzen, müsste man aber auch dummerweise gleichzeitig die Gewichtung beachten, was wenn man ordentlich Argumentieren würde ein ziemlicher Hinderungsgrund ist, weil man sich dadurch selbst ein Bein stellen würde und das will ja keiner, dann könnte man ja nichts negatives posten
Auch ist es sehr Hinderlich wenn man sich nicht sagen lassen will, das seine Vergleiche eher dämlich sind und man überhaupt nicht vergleichbar sind und man sich auch eher zur Wurst macht, wenn man versucht sich da auch noch rauszuwieseln, natürlich nicht bei Leuten die auch sonst nur Anti-Hipster sind, weswegen der Falsche eindruck entsteht, das wenn andere einem zustimmen man irgendwie Recht haben könnte
Mal ehrlich, aber der Vergleich ist natürlich Banane und so auch nichts Wert und du weißt es auch


----------



## CyrionXS (26. Juni 2012)

Nein, momentan wird folgendes gelesen
Il Principe - Macchiavelli
Div. Schriften Senecas
In dieser Hinsicht sollte die Anspielung "Für dummies"  ein schönes backfire geben.

Zu deiner Frage warum die Analogie nicht stimmt ( die Begründung steckt schon ansatzweise im Vermerk auf das Strohmann Argument, aber gerne nochmal )

_stellt euch mal vor die würden beim snickers absofort die  erdnüsse weglassen damit er nicht mehr so gut schmeckt und deswegen so  oft geklaut wird, ist die gleiche logik^^                          


_
Snickers wird stets als ganzes verzehrt. Nüsse Schokolade Creme und Karamell definieren zusammen den Riegel und Geschmack.
Starcraft 2 besteht aus ungleich mehr Inhalten. Trotzdem können und werden viele Inhalte Isoliert voneinander benutzt.
Kampagne getrennt vom Multiplayer, dieser widerum in div. Modi aufgeteilt. 
Zudem kann die Grafik heruntergedreht, Musik und Einheitensprüche können deaktiviert, Hotkeys modifiziert werden.
Das Spiel wird den eigenen Vorlieben angepasst. 
Anforderungen sind ein ausreichend schneller Rechner, und für den Multiplayerpart, der Cheatgeschützt sein muss, logischerweise eine Online Verbindung.
Zudem kommt: Sc2 wird zu 99% seiner Zeit online gespielt. Im Matchmaking.  (1v1, 2v2, ferner 3v3 usw. Weiterhin Funmaps.)
So wie bereits Sc1, das eine Lan Verbindung besaß.

Folgendes kannst du daraus schliessen:
-Sc2 ist *Modular* aufgebaut. Es wird konfiguriert und stets in Aspekten genossen. Hauptzweck ist jedoch das MP play. So wurde es konzipiert.
-Snickers isst du als *ganzes*. Dazu wurde es konzipiert...

-Sc2 besitzt von Haus aus Anforderungen, Rechner, Bildschirm, Maus, evtl Lautsprecher/Kopfhöhrer  um das Konzept als ganzes genießen zu können. Möchtest du es weiterhin für seinen* hauptsächlichen Zweck* nutzen, sprich Onlinekämpfe, kommt die Inetverbindung hinzu.
-Snickers hat als Anforderung... nicht mal Zähne...
=>Was du Verlangst ist eine Anforderung zu streichen. Die Internetverbindung. Eine Anforderung der im Grunde genommen wohl ziemlich jeder nachkommen kann, der sich Sc2 überhaupt besorgt. (Die Minderheit spielt nur die Kampagne, und wenn sie der MP nicht interessiert, wirds ein Lan-modus auch nicht tun,)

Diese Anforderung setzt du in Analogie zu Erdnüssen, einem integralen Bestandteil, ohne den Snickers nicht nach Snickers schmecken würde.
Sc2 würde ohne LAN jedoch weiterhin nach Sc2 schmecken, die Hauptkomponenten (Kampagne und Mp-Matchmaking+Funmaps, also Gameplay) würden weiterhin ihren Dienst verrichten.

Worauf du also hinausmöchtest ist ein Mittel des Konsums. Nicht die Bestandteile des Eigentlichen Produkts.
SC2 wird nicht durch einen Lan-modus definiert. Snickers wird u.a. durch Erdnüsse definiert.
Entnimm Sc2 den Lanmodus, es wird kein C&C daraus. Entnimm jedoch Snickers die Erdnüsse, und "es wird zu Mars ", wie dein Kollege beschrieb. 

Demnach hast du eine "Konsumform" mit "nicht entfernbaren Bestandteilen" verglichen.
Übrigens* hattest* du versucht eine These zu widerlegen, nämlich dass Sc2 auch ohne Lan Modus noch vollständig ist.
(Sc2 ohne Lan wie snickers ohne Nüsse). 
Die Definition des Strohmann Arguments wurde also erfüllt, ist demnach entgegen deiner Aussage keine Polemik mehr. Hingegen ist die Verunglimpfung des Arguments deinerseits Polemik. Ironisch, nicht wahr?

Eine Passende Analogie wäre demnach eher:
"Sc2 soll eine Lan Möglichkeit besitzen, also eine alternative Konsumform des Mp Play
So wie Snickers eine alternative Konsumform haben sollte, nicht nur den Mund.
So dass man sich sein Snickers in den A*** schieben könnte "

Vielleicht solltest du dieses verlinkte Buch wirklich mal lesen. Es wird mit großer Sicherheit dinge beinhalten denen du noch nie begegnet bist..


----------



## ING (26. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem mit dem Klugscheißen, man sollte es können, ansonten triftet man wie hier in gaanz schlechte Polemik ab
> Denn wenn man schon versucht "Nüsse" mit "LAN-Modus" in Verbindung zu setzen, müsste man aber auch dummerweise gleichzeitig die Gewichtung beachten, was wenn man ordentlich Argumentieren würde ein ziemlicher Hinderungsgrund ist, weil man sich dadurch selbst ein Bein stellen würde und das will ja keiner, dann könnte man ja nichts negatives posten
> Auch ist es sehr Hinderlich wenn man sich nicht sagen lassen will, das seine Vergleiche eher dämlich sind und man überhaupt nicht vergleichbar sind und man sich auch eher zur Wurst macht, wenn man versucht sich da auch noch rauszuwieseln, natürlich nicht bei Leuten die auch sonst nur Anti-Hipster sind, weswegen der Falsche eindruck entsteht, das wenn andere einem zustimmen man irgendwie Recht haben könnte
> Mal ehrlich, aber der Vergleich ist natürlich Banane und so auch nichts Wert und du weißt es auch


schön geschrieben nur leider nichts sachliches dabei, stattdessen versuchst du nur auf mir rumzuhacken und das noch nicht mal besonders gut  warst du es nicht der sich immer beschwert hat das alle nicht argumentieren können und nur rumhaten? alles was du sagst ist das der vergleich dämmlich ist, einen grund dafür hab ich noch nicht gehört! da kann ich ja auch sagen blizzard ist dämmlich ohne eine begründung zuliefern, ich hoffe jetzt machts klick bei dir...

von mir aus scheißt auf den schokoriegel, es ist doch so das blizzard etwas entfernt hat was den leuten gefällt damit es weniger attraktiv wird für die raubkopierer, ansonsten klär mich bitte sachlich (!) auf anstatt so einen billigen flame versuch abzuliefern. wenn du dazu nicht in der lage bist lass es besser...

und was ist das eigentlich immer mit deinem anti-hipster gequatsche? ist das der neue slang bei euch aufm schulhof oder warum les ich das in jedem 2ten beitrag von dir? 

und die erdnüsse beim snickers haben eine verdammt hohe gewichtung, ansonsten ist es, wie schon erkannt nur noch ein mars


----------



## ING (26. Juni 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Folgendes kannst du daraus schliessen:
> -Sc2 ist *Modular* aufgebaut. Es wird konfiguriert und stets in Aspekten genossen. Hauptzweck ist jedoch das MP play. So wurde es konzipiert.
> -Snickers isst du als *ganzes*. Dazu wurde es konzipiert...


die analyse hinkt in meinen augen, auch ein snickers ist modular aufgebaut, die einzelnen teile hast du ja schon genannt und ich hab in meiner jugend zb. immer zuerst den oberen teil mit den erdnüssen mit dem karamell abgeknabbert  die tatsache das ein snickers immer als ganzes gegessen wird ist so eher subjektiv, viele leute kochen auch damit oder machen eis daraus...

und es ist doch auch völlig egal wie ein produkt aufgebaut ist da seine komplexizität überhaupt kein rolle spielt (komischerweise zielt deine ganze argumentation darauf ab), *es geht um das bewusste schlechter machen des eigenen produkts um die attraktivität für diebe zu senken*, hängt euch doch jetzt nich bitte an dem snickers beispiel bzw. seinen terminus auf!?

nichts anderes wollte ich verdeutlichen und das auf einem niveau der den meisten hier zugänglich ist. konnte ja nicht ahnen das sich professoren der lyrik hier befinden die sich lieber auf die formulierung stürzen anstatt auf den inhalt der aussage 



> Worauf du also hinausmöchtest ist ein Mittel des Konsums. Nicht die Bestandteile des Eigentlichen Produkts.
> SC2 wird nicht durch einen Lan-modus definiert. Snickers wird u.a. durch Erdnüsse definiert.


auch das ist nur dein subjektiver eindruck, wie du auch hier im thread nachlesen kannst war für viele der lan modus sehr wohl ein essentieller bestandteil von starcraft 1, nur weil er für dich nicht wichtig ist kannst du das nicht auf alle übertragen auch wenn du dich anscheinen für unfehlbar hältst. wenn du entscheidest das die erdnüsse beim snickers für dich ncith wichtig sind könntest du ja genau gut zum mars greifen 

ps: polemik als polemik zu bezeichnen ist ebenfalls polemisch


----------



## CyrionXS (26. Juni 2012)

achso ja...
_stellt euch mal vor die würden beim snickers absofort die  erdnüsse  weglassen damit er nicht mehr so gut schmeckt und deswegen so  oft  geklaut wird, ist die gleiche logik^^                          
_
Du meinst deinem Satz nach, dass...
(kausal Auslegung: ) Blizzard den Lanmodus weglässt, damit das Spiel nicht mehr so gut schmeckt/spielbar ist, und *deswegen *(schmeckt nicht gut) geklaut wird.
(finale Auslegung: )  Blizzard den Lanmodus weglässt, damit das Spiel nicht mehr so gut schmeckt/spielbar ist, und *deswegen *(Blizz entfern Lan damit es) geklaut wird.
Keine Möglichkeit ergibt Sinn*.
*("deswegen" bezieht sich laut deiner Satzstellung auf "schmeckt" anstatt auf "Erdnüsse" )

Zum Glück kann man sich aus dem Kontext heraus denken was du versuchst zu vermitteln.


PS: Mit Lanmodus würde das Spiel schlichtweg über VPNs wie hamachi oder Wippien oder schon Teamviewer gespielt werden, so wie es gerade tausendfach mit anderen Spielen geschieht.
Das IST ein Diebstahlschutz.


----------



## Enisra (26. Juni 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Nein, momentan wird folgendes gelesen
> Il Principe - Macchiavelli


 
Insteresantes Buch, ich hab das auch schon mal gelesen, wobei aber die Kunst des Krieges interesanter war und auch irgendwo nicht so Zwangsweise abgelaufen


----------



## ING (26. Juni 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Zum Glück kann man sich aus dem Kontext heraus denken was du versuchst zu vermitteln.


ich weiß das es falsch formuliert ist, wundert mich das sich noch keiner vorher darüber aufgeregt hat aber ist vermutlich keiner so knauserig wie du und weiß mitfühlend mitzudenken, etwas was ich von dir nicht erwarte denn dafür eignest du dir ja dein ganzen wissen anscheinend an um andere damit anpöbeln zu können, oder? 



CyrionXS schrieb:


> PS: Mit Lanmodus würde das Spiel schlichtweg über VPNs wie hamachi oder  Wippien oder schon Teamviewer gespielt werden, so wie es gerade  tausendfach mit anderen Spielen geschieht.
> Das IST ein Diebstahlschutz.


der automatisch auch alle ehrlichen käufer trifft und ihnen eines beliebten features beraubt nur weil blizzard angst hat sie könnten dann weniger umsatz machen. komsicherweise war das vorher nie ein problem, jetzt auf einmal schon, hmm...


----------



## CyrionXS (26. Juni 2012)

> die analyse hinkt in meinen augen, auch ein snickers ist modular  aufgebaut, die einzelnen teile hast du ja schon genannt und ich hab in  meiner jugend zb. immer zuerst den oberen teil mit den erdnüssen mit dem  karamell abgeknabbert   die tatsache das ein snickers immer als ganzes gegessen wird ist so  eher subjektiv, viele leute kochen auch damit oder machen eis daraus.


Gerade hier redest du von Hinken.

Du hast in deiner Jugend....Du schliesst von dir auf alle. Zudem auf einen bestimmten Lebensabschnitt, den nicht alle gerade vollziehen.

Zur Sache mit dem Modularen Aufbau stand extra noch bei, dass die Definition, ab wann etwas als Snickers /Sc2 gelten kann, entscheidend ist.
Snickers ohne Erdnüsse ist kein Snickers mehr. Auch wenn du die Nüsse selber rauspulst. Sc2 ohne Lan bleibt jedoch Sc2.
Einfacher kann man das wirklich nicht erklären, eine etwas komplexere Erklärung hast du schon erhalten.

Und ob du ein Snickers kochst, ändert ebenfalls nichts an den Bestandteilen. Nur an der Vorbereitung vor dem Konsum. Das ist noch weiter vom Thema entfern.


> und es ist doch auch völlig egal wie ein produkt aufgebaut ist da seine komplexizität überhaupt kein rolle spielt


Warum? weils grad so passt? Wer spricht überhaupt von der Komplexität? Es wurde nur Inhalt aufgelistet. Du begreifst schon, dass Inhalt und Komplexität nicht dasselbe sind?


> *es geht um das bewusste schlechter machen des eigenen produkts um die attraktivität für diebe zu senken*,


"schlechter" hast du einfach mal dogmatisch hingeworfen. Ich finde überhaupt nicht dass das Produkt schlechter wird, zumal es nicht mal was mit dem Produkt zu tun hat. Es ist wie oben beschrieben nur eine andere Konsumform für den selben Multiplayer, kein eigentlicher Bestandteil.

Es wird ein individuell unterschiedlich oft genutztes Feature entfernt, um die attraktivität für Diebe zu senken, muss der Satz heissen. 



> hängt euch doch jetzt nich bitte an dem snickers beispiel bzw. seinen terminus auf!?


Warum nicht? du hast ihn gerade noch so Vehement verteidigt, dass er absolute gültigkeit besäße, nun relativierst du diese Gültigkeit.  
Übrigens sehe ich weit und breit keine Lyrik hier. Das wäre Dichtung. Darauf bezieht sich keiner.
VIelmehr auf Satzlogik. Diese ist dann auch keine Haarspalterei, sondern mitentscheidend ob ein Argument/Beispiel gültig ist oder nicht. 
Und das Snickers Beispiel ist es nicht. Du verlangtest eine Analyse, diese hast du erhalten. Jetzt zieh das nicht ins lächerliche und behaupte von allem das Gegenteil.



> wenn du dich anscheinen für unfehlbar hältst. wenn du entscheidest das  die erdnüsse beim snickers für dich ncith wichtig sind könntest du ja  genau gut zum mars greifen


Warum unfehlbar?  wo bringe ich etwas zum Ausdruck, dass ich immer Recht hätte? wieso persönlich werden? Lies dir endlich mal die Definition von Polemik durch.
Nochmal, "Nüsse" sind für mich wichtig, aber diese sind in Sc2 nicht mit Lanmodus vergleichbar. Die Aufgabe der Nüsse wird im Snickers durch nichts ersetzt. Der Lanmodus wird durch das Internet ersetzt/kompensiert .

Wegen Nüssen kaufst du Snickers. Wegen Multiplayer kaufst du SC2. *Nicht wegen des Lanmodus*'.
Der Lan modus ist kein Inhalt, so schwer dir das auch einleuchten mag.




> ps: polemik als polemik zu bezeichnen ist ebenfalls polemisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und zum letzten... auch falsch. Das würde heissen, "Ding" als "Ding" zu bezeichnen , ist polemisch. Dann ist jede Bezeichung von allem polemisch. Der Satz versucht sich selber zu beweisen. "Todsünde" der Logik. 
Du hast Argumente und Beispiele geliefert bekommen, mich im Gegenzug aber einfach nur der Polemik beschimpft. Du widerlegst Nichts, relativierst nur alles.

OfG Cy

EDIT:


> der automatisch auch alle ehrlichen käufer trifft und ihnen eines  beliebten features beraubt nur weil blizzard angst hat sie könnten dann  weniger umsatz machen. komsicherweise war das vorher nie ein problem,  jetzt auf einmal schon, hmm.


 Die meisten Käufer juckts nur nicht.
Das übrigens war schon immer ein Problem. Blizz ist nicht der Publisher, nur das Studio. Sie haben ihre Vorgaben.
Übrigens, glaubst du echt eine Firma priorisiert den Profit oder deinen Spielspaß? Alles Rechnungs-kosten Analyse.
Kinderträume. Hallo Kapitalismus. Welcome to the World, was soll man noch sagen? Ach ja, sie sind trotzdem nicht böse, aber das klingt für dich nach einem Paradoxon.


----------



## CyrionXS (26. Juni 2012)

@Enisra.
Ja, es kann zuweilen auch verstörend sein weil man anscheinend nur ohne Moral vorankommt.
Habe aber mal in einem Kommentar mitbekommen, dass dies nur die Beobachtung sein soll wie es damals funktioniert hatte. Und nicht wie man es zwangsweise machen muss. 
Kunst des Krieges steht wohl ab jetzt auf der Liste


----------



## ING (26. Juni 2012)

es ist wesentlicher bestandteil deiner argumentation das der lan modus  kein wichtiger bestandteil von starcraft ist, ich stimme dir zwar zu das  sc2 ohne lan immernoch sc2 ist aber eines in der qualität verringertes  sc2 da für viele der lan modus eben doch ein wichtiges feature war (wie  du hier nachlesen kannst).



CyrionXS schrieb:


> Du hast in deiner Jugend....Du schliesst von dir auf alle. Zudem auf einen bestimmten Lebensabschnitt, den nicht alle gerade vollziehen.


ok, allerdings versuche ich nicht diese auf die allgemeinheit zu übertragen, für dich ist der lan modus, wie du schon gesagt hast, nicht besonders wichtig. für andere ist er das und das sind keinesfalls alles raubkopierer! ich hab selbst sc1 zum umfallen im lan gespielt und hötte es sicherlich auch mit sc2 getan. für mich ist sc2 ohne lan schlechter als mit, das solltest du akzeptieren können, ansonsten ist diese diskussion hinfällig.



CyrionXS schrieb:


> Es wird ein individuell unterschiedlich oft genutztes Feature entfernt, um die attraktivität für Diebe zu senken, muss der Satz heissen.


Es wird ein individuell unterschiedlich oft genutztes Feature entfernt,  um die attraktivität für Diebe zu senken *obwohl sich dieser feature auch bei den ehrlichen käufern teils großer beliebtheit erfreute*, muss der Satz heissen. 



CyrionXS schrieb:


> Warum nicht? du hast ihn gerade noch so Vehement verteidigt, dass er absolute gültigkeit besäße, nun relativierst du diese Gültigkeit.


das snickers beispiel hab ich nie vehement verteidigt, ich bat darum zu erklären warum die these falsch ist aber ansonsten hab ich immer durchblicken lassen das es mir um was anderes geht. der einzigste der sich so vehement an dem snickers beispiel aufgehangen hat bist du.

ich ging ehrlich gesagt noch nicht mal davon aus das den spruch jemand wirklich so ernst nimmt wie du 

aber ok, du hast argumente gebracht und ich sehe ein das das beispiel mitunter gewaltig hinkt aber es ging mir wirklich nie um das snickers beispiel sondern um den eigentlichen kern den ich jetzt schon mehrmals genannt habe.



CyrionXS schrieb:


> Nochmal, "Nüsse" sind für mich wichtig, aber diese sind in Sc2 nicht mit Lanmodus vergleichbar. Die Aufgabe der Nüsse wird im Snickers durch nichts ersetzt. Der Lanmodus wird durch das Internet ersetzt/kompensiert .


aber keinesfalls so vollwertig, vllt. können wir das snickers beispiel darauf runterbrechen wenn sie die erdnüsse durch haselnüsse ersetzen? (nurn joke, bedarf keiner analyse!!!) 

spaß beiseite, du gibst dem lan modus von sc keine große gewichtung, das ist aber dein subjektiver eindruck, woher willst du wissen das für jemand anderen der lan nicht eine gleich große gewichtung hat wie die erdnüsse im snickers? auch wenn du dir das vllt. nicht vorstellen kannst wird es solche geben und du kannst ihnen nicht vorschreiben wie sie das spiel zu spielen genauso wenig wie du jemand vorschreiben kannst wie er seinen snickers zu essen hat


----------



## ING (26. Juni 2012)

um das mit dem snickers beispiel nochmal vereinfacht auszudrücken, es  ging mir nicht darum zu bahaupten das sc2 ohne lan so schlecht ist wie  ein snickers ohne erdnüsse, ich ging mir nur darum den qualitätsverlust  darzustellen. ob das verhältniss zwischen erdnüssen und lan stimmt will  ich nicht sagen kann auch nachvollziehen das jemand ein problem damit  hat aber die gewichtung der beiden zu vergleichenden teile ist rein  subjektiver natur ist, der eine mag die erdnüsse im snickers mehr als  andere, für andere ist der lan weniger wichtig als andere. deshalb kann  man meiner meinung nach nicht wirklich sagen ob die analogie falsch ist  oder nicht, das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## CyrionXS (26. Juni 2012)

Wie jeder die Wichtigkeit der Bestandteile von Sc2 beurteilt bleibt ihm selber überlassen, selbstverständlich.
Auf die Analogie hat das keine Auswirkung.
Ansonsten wäre jeder mögliche Vergleich auf der Welt "passend", 

_"ok, allerdings versuche ich nicht diese auf die allgemeinheit zu  übertragen, _"
Das hast du, lies doch nach. Darum hatte ich dich doch überhaupt zitiert. Da muss nicht explizit dran stehen : "ich übertrage jetzt auf alle, dass..".  Es reicht schon wenn dich selbst als Beispiel für eine allgemeine Sache hernimmst.

_"für dich ist der lan modus, wie du schon gesagt hast, nicht  besonders wichtig. für andere ist er das und das sind keinesfalls alles  raubkopierer!_"
Schreib ich auch nicht. Die Zahl der Raubkopierer überwiegt jedoch die, denen Lan wchtig ist um ein gewaltiges Stück. Das ist die Aussage.
Das gilt es abzuwägen. Entweder man hat Hundert tausende von Raubkopierern oder ein paar Tausend denen 2 mal im Jahr der Lanmodus auf der Lan-Party fehlt. Die aber dank Internet trotzdem auf der Lan Party spielen können. 
Rein von der Vernunft her, was würdest du als ein Unternehmen wählen? Oder als Spieler? ( Mehr Raubkopierer=> weniger Gewinn=> weniger Support/ schlechtere Folge-addons.)

_"ich hab selbst sc1 zum umfallen im lan gespielt und hötte  es sicherlich auch mit sc2 getan. für mich ist sc2 ohne lan schlechter  als mit, das solltest du akzeptieren können, ansonsten ist diese  diskussion hinfällig."_
Ach du hättest sc2 gespielt.. um Himmelswillen! Das bedeutet natürlich, dass du eine super fundierte (subjektive) Erfahrungsbasis besitzt , wie sich Sc2 ohne Lan spielt. Glaubst du jetzt vielleicht nicht, aber das Spiel macht genauso Spaß. Da hilft dir auch die Drohung nicht weiter, die Diskussion zu beenden nur weil ich *deine subjektive Sicht auf etwas, das du nie gespielt hast*,(was einiges erklärt) nicht akzeptiere.
EDIT: Falls du sc2 doch gespielt haben solltest, auch wenn sich der Satz anders liest, bleibt der Sinn bestehen. 

_"du gibst dem lan modus von sc keine große gewichtung, das ist aber dein  subjektiver eindruck, woher willst du wissen das für jemand anderen der  lan nicht eine gleich große gewichtung hat wie die erdnüsse im snickers?"
_
yap, das ist subjektiv. Jemand kann auch dem Fehlenden 6 Monitor Support eine derart Große Gewichtung geben. Kannst du von mir verlangen jeden subjektiven Eindruck gleichermaßen ernst zu nehmen? Warum ich den s.Eindruck über den Lanmodus weniger ernst nehme, habe ich dir oben geschildet. Kurz: es gibt wichtigeres. Denn es lässt sich für die meisten verschmerzen. Das Fehlen von Erdnüssen nicht...(warum bringst du auch immer wieder diese Nüsse ins Spiel, wenn du nicht willst, dass man weiter darauf herumreitet..)

Dass die Raubkopierer, wie oben beschrieben, aber mit einer Mehrzahl diejenigen überwiegen, die großen Wert auf den Lan Support legen, ist ein objektiver und kein subjektiver Eindruck.
In solchen Situationen zu urteilen in der Lage, wäre z.B. der Utilitarismus.
Ein vereinfachter Satz davon lautet z.B. „Handle so, dass das größtmögliche Maß an Glück entsteht!“
Was eben bedeuted, dass einige wenige einen kleinen Kompromiss eingehen müssten, sofern es nicht ihre grundlegenen Menschenrechte beeinträchtigt, um der Mehrheit, hier sogar allen ein relevantes Plus zu ermöglichen. (Ob hier mit einem fehlenden Lan-modus Menschenrechte verletzt werden, lass ich mal dahingestellt...) Dass der Lanmodus zudem noch kompensiert wird, macht die Entscheidung umso einfacher.

Lieber ein Feature weniger, das wenige benutzen, als Cheat-risiken eingeschränkter Support und schlechtere Addons (aufgrund entgangenen Gewinn) für ein Spiel, das viele Spielen.

Würde man andere theorems zu Rate ziehen, sähe es noch um einiges schlechter aus, glaub mir das..und die meisten davon stellen keine Ideale sondern die Realität dar. Der schon angesprochene Macchiavelli würde in etwa EAs Politik vorschlagen...
Amoralismus...


----------



## MisterSmith (26. Juni 2012)

Toll, jetzt habe ich Hunger, vielen Dank.  

Übrigens, ich hab früher bei den wenigen male, die Snickers trotz der Erdnüsse gegessen.


----------



## ING (26. Juni 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Wie jeder die Wichtigkeit der Bestandteile von Sc2 beurteilt bleibt ihm selber überlassen, selbstverständlich.
> Auf die Analogie hat das keine Auswirkung.


wieso nicht, eine analogie ist für mich auch stark subjektiv behaftet. wenn ich hitler mit einem helden gleichstelle wird ein nazi mir sicher zustimmen jeder anders denkende nicht, da gibts etliche beispiele. eine analogie ist in meinen augen nichts absolutes, wenn du da andere regeln hast kann ich das nicht wissen.



CyrionXS schrieb:


> Ach du hättest sc2 gespielt.. um Himmelswillen! Das bedeutet natürlich,  dass du eine super fundierte (subjektive) Erfahrungsbasis besitzt , wie  sich Sc2 ohne Lan spielt. Glaubst du jetzt vielleicht nicht, aber das  Spiel macht genauso Spaß. Da hilft dir auch die Drohung nicht weiter,  die Diskussion zu beenden nur weil ich *deine subjektive Sicht auf etwas, das du nie gespielt hast*,(was einiges erklärt) nicht akzeptiere.
> EDIT: Falls du sc2 doch gespielt haben solltest, auch wenn sich der Satz anders liest, bleibt der Sinn bestehen.


ich habe sc2 gespielt, halt bloß nicht im lan weil es keinen hat, nicht anderes hab ich geschrieben. das du das jetzt als argument gegen meine subjektive sicht zu dem thema einbringen willst ist verdammt komisch und könnte ich genauso umdrehen 



CyrionXS schrieb:


> Denn es lässt sich für die meisten verschmerzen. Das Fehlen von Erdnüssen nicht...(warum bringst du auch immer wieder diese Nüsse ins Spiel, wenn du nicht willst, dass man weiter darauf herumreitet..)


dann nimm halt die verdammte schokoladenglasur  ist dir die unwichtig am snickers genug um sie mit den lan von sc gleichzusetzen? bei dem karamell würd ich mein subjektives veto einlegen 



CyrionXS schrieb:


> Dass die Raubkopierer, wie oben beschrieben, aber mit einer Mehrzahl diejenigen überwiegen, die großen Wert auf den Lan Support legen, ist ein objektiver und kein subjektiver Eindruck.


zahlenmäßig vielleicht aber die bedürfnisse weniger können auch die bedürfnisse vieler überwiegen.

wie schon gesagt, es bleibt zu beweisen das ein lan modus wirklich einen verlust bedeutet hätte, da stecken soviele unbekannte drin das man das in meinen augen nicht objektiv beurteilen kann. verlust wäre vllt. auch das falsche wort da sie nur weniger gewinn machen würden, wie auch immer blizzard hätte es sich locker leisten können den alten sc'lern ein kleines geschenk zu machen, meine fuckin subjektiv meinung


----------



## CyrionXS (26. Juni 2012)

Das Adjektiv *analog* („entsprechend, ähnlich, gleichartig“, eigentlich „der Vernunft entsprechend“

Erstmal, man sollte versuchen sich vor Dritte Reich Vergleichen zu hüten. Sie läuten normalerweise das zangsläufige Ende einer sachlichen Diskussion ein.
Sollte aber wirklich jemand auf die Idee kommen diese Person als Held zu sehen, so geschieht dies zwar subjektiv, aber trotzdem nicht vernunftsmäßig. Die Analogie ist daher nicht haltbar. "Subjektivität" Ist kein Freifahrtschein für die Gültigkeit von allem und jeder Meinung. Von diesem Gedanken solltest du dich bald trennen, ansonsten wäre Scientology, Rechtsradikalismus oder Religiöser Glaubenskrieg stets gerechtfertigt. Sie haben, subjektiv gesehen, ja auch recht. ( Den Vermerk hinter jeden deiner Sätze zu stellen zeigt zudem, dass keiner der Sätze objektivität verfolgt.)

Die Analogie sollte demnach kein Werkzeug zum "Recht haben" sondern zur Wahrheitsfindung darstellen. Ihrem ursprünglichen Sinn entsprechend.
Oder genauer:



Spoiler



Zwischen zwei Argumenten besteht eine *logische Analogie*,  wenn sie dieselbe Form aufweisen. Mit ihr lässt sich zeigen, dass  bestimmte Argumente logisch wahr oder falsch sein können, wenn man ein  anderes Argument in der logisch selben Form findet, dessen Prämissen alle wahr sind, seine Konklusionen jedoch falsch.


Eine Analogie zu etwas ist darum nicht gleich der Beweis, dass die Behauptung richtig ist.


> ich habe sc2 gespielt, halt bloß nicht im lan weil es keinen hat, nicht anderes hab ich geschrieben.


Wenn du im Irrealis der Vergangenheit schreibst, bleibt mir nichts anderes  übrig als davon auszugehen, dass du SC2 nicht gespielt hast.  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irrealis_der_Vergangenheit(_ ich hab selbst sc1 zum umfallen im lan gespielt und hötte es sicherlich auch mit sc2 getan._



> zahlenmäßig vielleicht aber die bedürfnisse weniger können auch die bedürfnisse vieler überwiegen.


 Sehr guter Einwand.
Dann wiege Mal

Lan-support.

Waagschale links.
Wen betrifft das?  wohlwollend geschätzt 0.1% der Käufer. (das wären wohl schon 100.000, fast zuviel), um zusammen übers LAN spielen zu können.
Wem hilft das noch? Den Raubkopierern.

Waagschale rechts.
Finanzieller Geschäftsschaden, mögliche Achievement Cheatereien, Einschränkung des Support-/Entwicklungs Budgets, härtere Raubkopier Restriktionen, DRM, ( Siehe Crytec Schlussfolgerung aus der Raubkopierwelle von Crysis2).
Add-ons werden dementsprechnd kleiner ausfallen, da die Zahl der zahlenden Kunden kleiner ausfällt. Das ist eine vorgegebene Budget Rechnung. Wenn nur 3 mill Sc2 kaufen, werden nicht 5 mill das Addon erwerben.

Wen betrifft das? Alle!


Jetzt wiege. Und bitte nicht subjektiv, dann es ist sinngemäß Unsinn subjektiv (auf sich bezogen)  für alle zu urteilen ( auf alle bezogen.


----------



## ING (26. Juni 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Das Adjektiv *analog* („entsprechend, *ähnlich*, gleichartig“, eigentlich „der Vernunft entsprechend“


wie gesagt, ich verstehe unter analogie eine ähnlichkeit 



CyrionXS schrieb:


> Erstmal, man sollte versuchen sich vor Dritte Reich Vergleichen zu hüten. Sie läuten normalerweise das zangsläufige Ende einer sachlichen Diskussion ein.


mein gott, is ja gut jetzt  greif immer gern gleich zum holzhammer um das problem zu verdeutlichen, dann nochmal für dich ganz sanft...

das wasserbett ist genau so weich wie das federbett.
das zwitschern eines kanarienvogels klingt wie das eines spatzen.
der sonnenaufgang ist so schön wie der sonnenuntergang.



CyrionXS schrieb:


> Wenn du im Irrealis der Vergangenheit schreibst, bleibt mir nichts anderes  übrig als davon auszugehen, dass du SC2 nicht gespielt hast.  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irrealis_der_Vergangenheit(_ ich hab selbst sc1 zum umfallen im lan gespielt und hötte es sicherlich auch mit sc2 getan._


es kann teilweise echt anstrenged sein mit dir zu diskutieren wenn wenn du so eine unglaubliche haarspalterei betreibst...

"ich hab selbst sc1 zum umfallen im lan gespielt und hötte es sicherlich auch mit sc2 getan *wenn es einen lan modus gehabt hätte*."

ist ja toll wenn du der deutschen sprache so mächtig bist aber wenn du es zum teil der grundlage deiner argumentation machst ist es nervig und feige.



CyrionXS schrieb:


> Wen betrifft das?  wohlwollend geschätzt 0.1% der Käufer. (das wären  wohl schon 100.000, fast zuviel), um zusammen übers LAN spielen zu  können.


woher nimmst du bitte immer so selbstsicher deine zahlen? leute auf dem land sind darauf meist auch angewiesen, schonmal versucht zu 8 über ne isdn leitung zu spielen?  da sitzt man direkt neben einander aber spielt doch über hunderte von kilometern voneinander entfernt...

noch ein paar sachen für deine waagschale...
- leute die sc2 gekauft hätten wenn es einen lan modus gehabt hätte.
- leute die sich das spiel nicht gekauft haben weil es keinen lan modus hat.

es ist nicht beweisbar das nachfolge support unter geringen gewinn (ist das wirklich schon ein schaden?) leidet, die planung steht meißt schon im vorraus und ist äußerst großzügig kalkuliert. gewinn fällt auf jeden fall genug ab, es geht nur darum noch mehr gewinn zu machen.

sieh dir cod und co an, bringen unendlich viel geld und alles was kommt sind mickrige überteuerte map-packs. die zeiten das spiele die sich gut verkaufen auch guten support erhalten sind ebenfalls vorbei und jetzt komm mir bitte nicht mit "das ist doch blizzard" weil das wäre wieder in höchsten maße subjektiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juni 2012)

Die trauen sich sicher schon gar nicht mehr auf die Straße. Sie könnten ja von den Raubmordvergewaltigungskopierer angefallen werden.


----------



## CyrionXS (27. Juni 2012)

Haarspalterei , soso, 
Man kann also seit neustem eineDiskussion führen in dem man Beispiele nimmt die so ein bisschen passen und Argumente herbezieht die ein wenig was damit zu tun haben. Vor allem ist dann die schlussfolgerung korrekt, wenn auf A fast B folgt.
Würdest du dieses System nicht die ganze Zeit verfolgen, müsste ich dich nicht "haarspaltend" auf jeden einzelnen Logikfehler aufmerksam machen müssen, was dazu führt dass deine gesamte Argumentation ins leere führt.
Mit der Polemik hast du auch wider angefangen. 
Ob ich Haare spalte oder mich einfach nur mit der Logik deiner Sätze auseinandersetze kannst du von mir aus halten wie du willst.

Aber folgendes steht fest.
Es gibt keinen Lan modus. Was du denkst ist mir seit jetzt ziemlich egal. Du meinst du kannst Diskussionen führen und verletzt jede Regel die dazu nötig ist. Es wird sich aufgrund deiner Meinung aber zum GLück auch nichts ändern. Mich stört das auch gar nicht.
Der Sinn dieser Diskussion ist jedenfalls verflogen.

Peace,
MfG Cy


----------

